# It Figures!!!



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

About two years ago I prepared an article for _Garden Railways Magazine_. I just got a note from Marc that it will appear in the April 2011 Issue. Unforetunately, they've credited the article to someone else. Just needed to vent!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

I feel for ya. Hard work accredited to someone else is a bummer. 

Hey! It is the APRIL issue, does it come out on the 1st? Could be all just a colossal April Fool's joke.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 15 Feb 2011 10:42 AM 
I feel for ya. Hard work accredited to someone else is a bummer. 

Hey! It is the APRIL issue, does it come out on the 1st? Could be all just a colossal April Fool's joke. 



Hmmmm, doubt it.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Let me get this straight; they send you an e-mail notifying you that your article will be in the April 2011 issue but that_ it has been credited to another author??!!_ (Umm.......this begs the obvious question: How, exactly, did they figure out it really was your article and not someone else's? More specifically, why did they realize their mistake before it was published but too late to make a correction?) It's one thing to attribute a photo and/or a caption to someone else but an_ entire article??!! _(*Sigh) Bummer....


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd like to know what Marc says about it. probably a typ-o 
They had many details from my artical mixed up with some other stuff. 
not sure how it happened.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Steve Stockham on 15 Feb 2011 10:50 AM 
(Umm.......this begs the obvious question: How, exactly, did they figure out it really was your article and not someone else's? More specifically, why did they realize their mistake before it was published but too late to make a correction?) It's one thing to attribute a photo and/or a caption to someone else but an_ entire article??!! _(*Sigh) Bummer....



I send articles directly to Marc, not the magazine. He knows my work. He was probably giving a final proof and noticed the mistake.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 15 Feb 2011 10:56 AM 
I'd like to know what Marc says about it. probably a typ-o 
They had many details from my artical mixed up with some other stuff. 
not sure how it happened. 




"The April issue is out with your cement-skinned structures article in 
it. Unfortunately, somewhere along the line your name was deleted as 
author and replaced by another. I'm very upset by this and I 
sincerely apologize to you for the screw-up. I will print an errata 
in the June issue but that doesn't change the fact of the error. We 
are on the trail of discovering how it happened so that (we hope) it 
will not happen again."


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, you just make them print a re-traction notice, and a big sorry for the error retraction with a nice color banner around it so everyone will notice, or reprint the article, and or get really serious, and tell them to do the whole thing and give credit where credit is due or you will see them in front of a judge for publishing something without explicit permission or credit thereto!! Hah LOL Regal 

Seriously folks, in this day and age how to you make a rookie mistake like that????? 

and I think they call the job of the person in charge of it the "proofreader" So tell em to punish them, and or slap em around a little and bring em back into conformity, and tell em to get it right!! Hah


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 15 Feb 2011 11:41 AM 
Well, you just make them print a re-traction notice, and a big sorry for the error retraction with a nice color banner around it so everyone will notice, or reprint the article, and or get really serious, and tell them to do the whole thing and give credit where credit is due or you will see them in front of a judge for publishing something without explicit permission or credit thereto!! Hah LOL Regal 






Probably not. It was probably in the fine print that errors may occur, and when you accept pay, you accept their terms.

The article describes my technique for creating real cement-covered styrofoam (and anything else) structures.
As an example, this is the Power House that I've been working on for the RigiDuo in foam.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Pobody's Nerfect? It must be real easy with digital editoring to screw stuff up. I see lots of articles with repeated paragraphs (Faux News is great for this). A simple copy and paste without remembering to copy first? I do it all the time transferring pics. Once it was 'put to bed', and the plates made, it gets much harder to change. My guess is they caught it when the printing proof prints were sent up for approval, and they decided an apology was cheaper than a new plate. 

I once had a club use about 50 of my photos on their website gallery, and give credit to somebody else. They finally took down the other guy's name after a year of me complaining to the directors(We'll look into it) and supplying proof in the form of a copy of the same CD he had used to upload them, but still didn't give me credit for them (possibly because the webmaster has the same opinion of me as I do of him?).


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That just plain stinks! Even the "tone" of his e-mail seems to NOT take his mistake very seriously. AND Marc is always asking for articles in his magazine! You've got to be kidding!









Quite a few years ago, I co-wrote an article for a live steam magazine with another gentleman from Los Angeles Live Steamers, about our International Brotherhood of Live Steamers meet. We never received a notice from the publisher that they left one author's name completely off the article. When we both received a complimentary magazine just before release, we then noticed the omission, both of us were pi**ed and NEVER wrote another article for them again!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

That really sucks Todd,

All that work and they cant even

get your name correct.........


Are you sure you didnt 

send this to Aristo craft?

They ussually do this kind of thing..........


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Nick, is that comment REALLY necessary????????

Ed


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 15 Feb 2011 05:17 PM 
Nick, is that comment REALLY necessary????????

Ed

Sorry Ed,

Im trying to be better.............

Its hard.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, Nick, Nick, dont ever change!!!!! But you keep trying









Tom H


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 15 Feb 2011 02:28 PM 
Pobody's Nerfect? It must be real easy with digital editoring to screw stuff up. I see lots of articles with repeated paragraphs (_*Faux News*_ is great for this). A simple copy and paste without remembering to copy first? I do it all the time transferring pics. Once it was 'put to bed', and the plates made, it gets much harder to change. My guess is they caught it when the printing proof prints were sent up for approval, and they decided an apology was cheaper than a new plate. 

I once had a club use about 50 of my photos on their website gallery, and give credit to somebody else. They finally took down the other guy's name after a year of me complaining to the directors(We'll look into it) and supplying proof in the form of a copy of the same CD he had used to upload them, but still didn't give me credit for them (possibly because the webmaster has the same opinion of me as I do of him?). 









Robert


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

The way I sees it, Marc should buy you dinner when he's in So Cal to man the Garden Railways booth at the "One Size Fits All Train Show" in Ontario.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Bummer. It sucks, but mistakes happen. I'm sure they do their best to prevent stuff like that but as someone else pointed out, "nobody's perfect".


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

You can be quite sure that nobody on the GR editorial staff went out of their way to inject this type of error in the content they handle. Speaking as the editor of another model railroading publication, I'm confident that their staff, like ours, does their very best to assure editorial accuracy at every step of the process. Still, there are people involved, and people are, from time to time, going to make mistakes. 

One way I try to avoid this kind of thing happening with my magazine is to provide the author of every article with a PFD of the preliminary design of their article (the first stage of the design process). At that point, the author can make (or at least recommend) any additions, deletions, revisions, etc. he or she deems necessary, and they are asked to check the content and design very carefully prior to providing their feedback. This greatly simplifies my job and also assures that the content is as comprehensive and accurate as humanly possible.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

They will probably credit it to another wrong author in the correction notice


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

My issue came today. Jerry Paladino got my credit.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Error in the correction?

In High School, I worked for the local paper. It was an awful rag as the only people who took any pride in their work were the pressmen and the mail room. It was a well-printed rag, never a page out of registration or an ink blob, but a rag none the less. Fortunately, parakeets don't read.


Often, however, I was the first to actually read the paper. If I found something wrong, I'd show Russ, who showed Ted. Then it was a matter of do we correct the plate, get a new negative from layout, or just print it as it is. Those guys could fix pretty severe mistakes with a pocket knife and this spray glue that would hold a fragment of plate in place.


One day, I noticed a retraction about referring to the defectives (sic) of the Seattle Police Department. 


The retraction ended, "We had no intention of degrading the reputation of the excellent Seattle Police Farce." I couldn't believe it said that! I had to read it several times. Yes, indeed, it said "Farce!" I showed it to Russ, who showed it to Ted who laughed loudly and declared, "Print it!"


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

On the brighter side, my tip is included on Page 23 and I did receive proper credit for that!


----------

